# Searching in the forum doesn´t work properly for me



## seesul (Jan 14, 2010)

Many times happened to me that after putting a certain key word the thread I was looking for wasn´t found and it took a lot of time till I´ve found it another way.
Perhaps yesterday I created a thread 'Does anyone live close to San Diego, California?' and when I search for 'San Diego' now, no result...
Why?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't know. But you can hit "My threads"


----------



## Marcel (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the Basic session is not included in the search. Also if you click on Find all posts in a user-profile, the posts in Basic don't show up.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2010)

I have the same issues as well Roman...


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 14, 2010)

I will look into this.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2010)

It happened to me. I knew there was a thread called, "What about the Me 410" and when I searched "Me 410" it didn't show.


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 14, 2010)

ok the san diego search now works. searching had been disabled on that forum


----------



## Njaco (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Horse, It was no biggie for me. Theres other ways to find stuff!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2010)

Of course I read this after I went and looked at the options... Thanks Horse!


----------



## seesul (Jan 15, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I don't know. But you can hit "My threads"



Not all of my threads are included in 'my threads', which is interesting as well.


----------



## seesul (Jan 15, 2010)

horseUSA said:


> ok the san diego search now works. searching had been disabled on that forum



Thank you!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2010)

That would of been down the basic section not having search enabled, Roman. As horse has now enabled it this should work.


----------



## seesul (Jan 15, 2010)

yep, it works now, thanks


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

The search program has never been the forum's strong-point...even if you type the thread name in full, you still have to wade throuh atleast 3 pages of non-related threads to find it, sometimes dosen't come up at all.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 15, 2010)

I think it goes by how recent a post was. If you typed that in Chris you may have had to go bad a couple pages but, you're right it doesn't show up immediately.


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, I don't know how a search program works, but am guessing it seeks to find the closest match for the entry. Surely then the name of a thread typed out in it's entirety should be the closest match, and therefore first on the list?


----------



## seesul (Jan 15, 2010)

I think the results are always listed according the date of posting. The newest is always on top.


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, thanks Roman! That explains alot...


----------

